

Keeping PACER: Service offers a better way to search federal court records - esbranson
http://www.abajournal.com/magazine/article/service_offers_a_better_way_to_search_federal_court_records_than_pacer/

======
esbranson
And of course they forgot about existing sites, like PlainSite, Justia, etc.

